# Need home for 2 border collies



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

anyone got any helpful advice for helping rehome two border collies? (ayrshire based)

its a very long story about why, but basically they need to be rehomed quickly. (they arent mine, but are in the family)

i dont know much about them as yet, other than they are both young (under 2 i think) farm bred border collies. i dont even know male/female or anything as of yet. i do know that one of them only has three legs after an accident. 
have had very little training. 

they have tried dogs trust and sspca, but both have waiting lists. 

anyone got any ideas? didnt really want to go through freeads or anything if possible.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

You could try some Border Collie Rescue centres


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Border collie trust GB rescues and rehomes collies and collie crosses throughout the UK
Border Collie Trust GB
They should be able to help or put you in touch with someone.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

here is a list of a variety of places you could try

Mainline Border Collie Centre

Wiccaweys Rescued Border Collies and Working Sheepdogs

Border Collie Rescue on Line - Front Door

VALGRAYS BORDER COLLIE RESCUE - 'HOT' NEWS

FSTBC The Freedom Of Spirit Trust For Border Collies

Border Collies Needing Homes - Border Collies Needing Homes Introduction


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

cheers guys (and sorry for the delayed response, been away with no internets)

i believe both dogs have potential homes lined up now, so heres hoping that they go through!


----------

